# Super Silver Haze [Male] + Purple Kush [Female] = ??



## MJBoy (Oct 10, 2008)

well im going to be breeding some of my seeds and i wanted to see what this cross is names. Im sure its probably been crossed but i havent really seen it. So im looking for some help from the community to point it out or help me with the info. 

*Super Silver Haze [Male] + Purple Kush [Female] = ??*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 10, 2008)

Never heard of it but sounds great.  Pics of the mom and pop?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 10, 2008)

growfaq said:
			
		

> In the horticultural world, the order of naming in hybrids should be Female X Male



so you would call it
purple kush x super silver haze
it would be an F1 hybrid cross.
To name it you would want to pick out specific traits and isolate and make all future seed to be very close to the original parent pheno. Which that is selective breeding. Which is different than crossing.


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks mutt , yea i know how to breed but i just wanted to see if it existed. these 2 are some of the most famous strains and i don't remember it being a major cross. I wonder why?

there's different ways to stabilize it so i have to see the best way. 

I'm also doing purple Kush and Purple widow cross and will have testers on Grasscity. That's the primary forum I'm on. But looking to meet new people to help me out with new information.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 11, 2008)

What are the other ways to stabilize the traits of a specific strain other then selective breeding?

Also why are you having people test your F1's?  Breeders usually have people test their totally stabilized strains before they release them to the general public, but what will you accopmlish by having people test F1's.  And if you are talking about using purple widow, which is more then likely a F1 and purple kush which is not stabilized, your pheno are going to be all over the place.  Why not stabilize some of the desired traits and then have your testers test them, as that will actually accomplish something, which is it will tell you how stable they are, other wise you are just giving away seeds.

it would be very hard to say if SSH and purple kush, contribute to any popular strains, because once the breeder stabilize the traits the want, then it become their work, and as such is usually named based on the traits that they stabilized.  With that said, purple kush is not really a stabilized strain and as such would have to be stabilized first.

Where did you get the purple kush, like who's purple kush are you using?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2008)

a lil more information for ya.


			
				growfaq said:
			
		

> An IBL (inbred line) is a genetically homogeneous strain that grows uniformly from seed.
> 
> A hybrid is a strain made up of two genetically unlike parents, IBL or hybrid.
> 
> ...



and a lil info about recurrent selection..which I think is a good method. backcrossing confuses me still haven't got my head around it completely yet. simple at first glance, but not after you really try to do it. IME



			
				growfaq said:
			
		

> Recurrent selection refers to selecting for certain traits generation after generation.
> 
> With the interbreeding of reselected plants, the breeder can access favorable recombinations as well as stabilize traits within the genepool. Select your ideotype in each IBL, but don't be totally reliant on the phenotype because its not always indicative of the actual genotype. Make yield and quality trials with test crosses and select the best ten lines. Intercross and repeat.
> 
> ...



i site growfaq for just the highlights. research from multiple sources is the best way to get to learning breeding strategies. 

EDIT:
Also when selecting traits you wanna start as many seeds as you can. chuck any runts or freaks right off the bat. I'd say 20 starts at least. to get a good slection from that generation. It seems heart wrenching but you only want the best of the best all the rest is compost. It "sounds" easy but selection is where your sorta on your own. you gotta develop an "eye" for selection. and better be good at cloning. LOL


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys and i had the idea to do this 

Here's what ill prob be doing.it'll take about 4 crosses to stabilize the genetics i want out of this breed. I know it'll be a good one since I've done all my homework and it looks really good on paper. 


T1 = Purple Kush (Hybrid clone) = (t1 x c1) 
T, t, t1, and c1 are all variables of expression.  

1. T1mom (*Purple kush*) x T1male (*Purple Widow*) = T1F2 
2. T1 x T1F2 = T1Bx1 
3. T1 x T1Bx1 = T1Bx2 
4. T1 x T1Bx2 = T1Bx3 

5. T1Bx3 x T1Bx3 = T1Bx F2 

Last ill Choose parents here at the T1BxF2 phase to be used as an out crosser (One may continue down this one more generation if that is chosen), or continue on and cross the selected parents together (Inbreed), make T1BxF3s, which should be stabilized for whatever application one wishes.


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 11, 2008)

but selective breeding til the f4 stage will prob do what im looking for as well right? 

just looking for the best way to get the best results. 

I wanted to pick a few testers out to test the F1 for me so i can see what other people like the pheno types to be out of the first batch. then ill breed til f4 and stabilize it with the traits they all asked for and hopefully get a good pheno at the end.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 11, 2008)

MJBoy said:
			
		

> but selective breeding til the f4 stage will prob do what im looking for as well right?
> 
> just looking for the best way to get the best results.
> 
> I wanted to pick a few testers out to test the F1 for me so i can see what other people like the pheno types to be out of the first batch. then ill breed til f4 and stabilize it with the traits they all asked for and hopefully get a good pheno at the end.


 
I don't think it's a good idea to fish for testers on any marijuana forum.  It is possible you can get burned later.  It's best to stick to your real-world friends for any testing purposes.


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 12, 2008)

i hear ya. I wouldn't put a return address so i don't think it would be an issue. But i get what your saying.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 12, 2008)

Super Slurple Glaze


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Slurpie Surfer


----------



## JBonez (Oct 12, 2008)

MJBoy said:
			
		

> i hear ya. I wouldn't put a return address so i don't think it would be an issue. But i get what your saying.



then we would never know you were a cop for sure! psyche! j/k, no one is going to want to do anything online, thats just not using common sense. jmo.


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 12, 2008)

super purple silver haze


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 12, 2008)

whos selling this cross?


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 15, 2008)

anyone else with info?


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

If you are going to make it then why not just make it???  I am not understanding why you are so concerned if anyone else offers it???  I take it that you are not a professional breeder, but more of a closet breeder... It takes more then just going to F4, you have to stabilize each trait to F4, and you really can only work with 1 or two traits at a time.  Basically you would need to stabilize the desired traits in the two parents before even thinking of stabilizing traits of their offspring...  Just combining 2 f1's in hopes of stabilizing the traits, is honestly a crap shot, because you have to understand recessive traits as opposed to regressive traits, and how to recoginize the difference.  While making homemade F1's is not really complicated, it is somewhat misleading because you are only really going to be working with recessive traits, but once you try and take it to F2 and beyond, the whole game changes.

The fact that you are focusing on a name of a strain that you have not even came close to breeding yet, shows me that you are not a professional breeder with beans on the open market.  A strains name should represent the strains traits and not the parents.  What I mean is that you couldn't call it purple anything because there is a amjor chance that it will not even be purple, especially without selective breeding to lock in that trait.  That is why F1's, like you are talking about making, are just named as there parental lineage because the variation is going to be stupendous.  Every pheno that you grow will more then likely grow totally different with some displaying some of the desired traits, but none displaying all of them.

What are the traits that you are trying to isolate?


----------



## massproducer (Oct 15, 2008)

A few things, firstly, what you are trying to explain here is not selective breeding at all, what you are talking about is backcrossing, which is not recommended to do more then a couple of time throughout the strains entire creation and only to serve a specific purpose, all backcrossing does is adds more of the original moms genetics into the strain, but by doing this it also regresses the traits of the other P1, in this case SSH

This post was somewhat confusing at first because I didn't understand any of your letters and symbols, but just for reference:

P1= The 2 parent strains
F1= First generation hybrid or the first filial hence F1
S1= First generation self pollinated plant

These are the general terms used to repesent strains in breeding.  I have never heard of T1's or whatever, that is what I wasn't understanding.






			
				MJBoy said:
			
		

> thanks guys and i had the idea to do this
> 
> Here's what ill prob be doing.it'll take about 4 crosses to stabilize the genetics i want out of this breed. I know it'll be a good one since I've done all my homework and it looks really good on paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJBoy (Oct 15, 2008)

yea i know its not what is normally used. I will now be doing selective crossing with all the breeding im going to do. I was going to back cross cause of the purple kush being the mom but i changed my mind after talking it over with people like you. thanks for the info and keep it coming.


----------

